# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime Ditelindjen Helen Of Troy

## illyrian rex

Unime ditelindjen Helen...

Fati dhe lumturia te percjelleshin ne cdo hap te jetes... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gimche

Urime ditëlindjen nga zemra për Helen of Troy sigurisht kemi pasur debate, e natyrshme po besoj që asnjëherë të mos jetë ndarë i hidhëruar në mua.
Urime nga zemra, çdo të mirë në jetë, harmoni dhe dashuri në familjen tënde, e edhe 100 ditëlindje të tjera pse jo :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AnaH_M

urime dhe gjith te mirat

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Helena qenke luaneshe gjitheashtu  :buzeqeshje:  gezuar dhe shume vjete plot lumturi e dashur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## davidd

helena, edhe 100 v te tjera te lumtura
..................................................  .....

kur shikon veten ne pasqyr rexhina...

----------


## martini1984

Uauuuuuuu.
E dashur sherry e Trojes,te uroj nga zemra

----------


## RockStar

Helena Urime . U befsh 100 vjece.

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 dhe jete te lumtur!

----------


## ximi_abedini

pershendetje Helen Of Troy te pershendes dhe te uroj ditlindjen dhe te gjitha te mirat ne jet nuk po te them i befsh 100 vite mirpo po te uroj qe ato vite qe do i jetosh ti jetosh e lumtur me familjen tuaj

----------


## erla07

Helen of Troy u befsh 100 vjet!

Kalofsh bukur sot me miq dhe me shoqeri!Gezuar!

----------


## alem_de

Urime te perzemeta per ditlindjen Helena.Edhe 1oo vjet te tjera plot lumturi.

----------


## Ksanthi

U befsh 100 vjec .Fati dhe lumturia te  jene te pranishem ne cdo hap te jetes tende .
Te puth shume .Kalofsh sa me bukur sot .

----------


## mondishall

Tejkalofsh edhe me 100  vite te tjera shifren e viteve qe feston sot. Vazhdofsh perhere e me e shendetshme, rinore ne trup e shpirt.

----------


## DI_ANA

Edhe 100 te tjera...Urime!

----------


## ganimet

Urime per ditelindjen Helen

Nga zemra po nxjer nji urim te njom
 per ty Helenush moj motrza jon
 fati ne jet te percjellt  hap pas hapi
 urime ,urime nga vllau ganimet  Dardani.

----------


## tetovarja87

*asnjeher mos e mendo datlindjen
si lamtumiren e nje viti te shkuar,
sepse nuk do mundje kurre t'a festoje ate....
mendoje si mireseardhjen e nje viti plot dashuri,
lumturi,fate,sukese....
qofsh e lumtur sikur sot per shume mote....*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Qofsh e lumtur për jetë e mot!*

----------


## Si-hanA

_Urime ditelindjen..i Gezofsh edhe shume te tjera_

----------


## fashion_girl

urime per ditelindjen Helen ...u befsh 100vjece. kalofsh nje dite sa me te bukur sot !

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Edhe 100 pranvera te tjera pac ne jete

----------

